# Easily Search Play Store Via Chrome



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

This neat trick allows you to directly search the Play Store in Chrome. Pretty painless to do. Thank to @le3ky for posting this on Twitter.

Below are the simple steps:

In Chrome, click on the wrench, then Options.
Click Manage Search Engines
Add a new one (near the bottom)

The Name: Android Market.. Play Store.... Whatever you like

Keyword: I used the letter "a" without quotes (you want it short... see below)

then paste in this URL: .https://play.google.com/store/search?q=%s&c=apps
(remove the period before https... used that so it would not convert to a link)

Click on the blue box to the right of the URL to make it a default...
I then clicked on Google to make certain it was the default search engine.

DONE!!

Now, go search Chrome for apps by simply typing something like: "a Angry Birds"

Once you enter the "a" followed by a space, you should notice it changes to whatever name you entered (i.e. Android Market). That is why I suggest a short name like just the letter A. When you press enter, you will get your search result in the Play Store.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty cool but chrome has an extension available for download that adds a small icon to your toolbar that when you click brings up a search box that automatically searches the play store.


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

^ yeah, I used to have that exact extension.... decided it would be better to just remove it, less extensions... and now I can just press the letter a and it will do the same thing as that extension.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bpmnkajkhbdppfkcipahbidboidmedgk

Of course, you can do this for any site now.... I created another one so if I wanted to search amazon directly I just start my query with zon


----------



## AMGala (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome tip! Is this possible in Firefox also?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I cant do it with the play store, but other sites work this way... Just go to the site then use the sites search bar... after that just type in some of the url and then "tab" and it instantly becomes the search bar.... some people say space works, but for some reason on my laptop tab works. I believe this is the same concept.


----------

